# BBT Connie Drive tips?



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I will be installing a Barry's Big Train replacement drive in a Bachmann Connie this weekend. Any tips beyond what Barry includes in his instructions?

Thanks

Paul


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By curlyp on 01 Feb 2012 08:40 AM 
I will be installing a Barry's Big Train replacement drive in a Bachmann Connie this weekend. Any tips beyond what Barry includes in his instructions?

Thanks

Paul


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Paul,

Rick Marty has done two installs of Barry' drive in Connie's. One for a friend and one for himself. He doesn't post here much anymore. Go to LSC and ask. You can catch him there often. When I spoke with him about the install on my Connie, he remarked that it was a fairly easy job and they took about four to five hours each to do. 

Good luck with yours.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind--the gear on mine was a very tight fit--so tight that I didn't bother filing an indent for the grub screw to keep it in place. If I recall, Barry mentions something about slightly different axles in the instructions. Beyond that, I can't think of anything outlandish. Everything else on my installation was pretty much "by the book." 

Later, 

K


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Paul, 

I'll just add one thing, if you have a problem, you can always call: 623-936-6088 

Barry - BBT


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Did the install on 2 Connies today. It took about 7 hours total. The Install of the drives from Barry' Big Trains went pretty easy. What took about 3 house of the time is that both engines had batteries installed in the boilers and QSI decoders and G wire receivers installed in the fire box. The batteries and electronics had to be moved to make room for the gear tower and motor. They took a lot of work to move around and still keep them in the boiler. 

Both engines had suffered failure of the 2nd gear from the motor. One one of them we had already replaced the axel gear with one from Northwest shortline.
Look at the pictures to see where the gear failed. I still have 1 Connie running with a Bachmann replacement gear on the drive axel. I will probably order a BBT drive for that one too. It's only a matter of time until the Bachmann drive fails.



















Barry thank you for developing these replacement drives. I will take My Connie for a run later this week and see how many cars it will pull around the layout.

Paul 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

Jonathan just notified me that he had finished the BBT drive install on MY Connie. I'll probably pick it up next weekend. Anxious to give it a workout. Jonathan says it runs very, very smooth.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Paul, 

Let me know how it is doing, I have had few comments on performance. I know it is good, just don't know how good. 

Barry - BBT


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Weather permitting I will run this weekend and report back

Paul 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

